# Hello all



## SWOLDIER_1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just joined. 

A little about me 

Im 42. Im 6'2" 220#.  I hover around 9-11% bf 

Altho it can he tough as i love food and love to eat. Safe to say bulking is my favorite time of year. 

Been lifting since 15.  Played college baseball and football. Until i injured my back. 

Hope to enjoy it here and help where i can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imporium Labs (Oct 19, 2016)

Welcome bro 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWOLDIER_1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thankyou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_rich (Oct 19, 2016)

Welcome bro 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Oct 20, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## SWOLDIER_1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipo305 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi to everyone


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 25, 2016)

Welcome to forum, bro)) Have a good time here!


----------



## Drugsgear (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Brother and welcome!


----------



## Inmate (Nov 3, 2016)

Welcome brother


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

